# Double Sinawali



## Rich Parsons

See 1 through 12 for description of strikes

Also see Single Sinawali


Begin with the right hand up and the left hand tucked under the right. Strike a Number 1 with the right hand. As you retract the right hand to the left shoulder strike a number 8 with the left hand. As you strike a number two with the right hand retract the left hand to the left shoulder.

Left hand strikes a number one as the right hand retracts to under the left shoulder. Retract the left hand to the right shoulder as you strike a number eight with the right hand. Strike a number two with the left hand as you as you retract the right hand to the right shoulder.

Start all over / repeat

Thoughts or discussions?


:asian:


----------



## Guro Harold

Someone had double siniwali as an avatar.  It would be cool is he posts here to go along with your description.


----------



## Rod Coulter

Hello Rich,

Just curious, Would you not strike a #2 with the Left, and then a #9 with the right in order to have a flow with this? 

Just a thougt..

What do you think?


Cheers,

Train Hard and Stary True

Rod Coulter


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Rod Coulter _
> *Hello Rich,
> 
> Just curious, Would you not strike a #2 with the Left, and then a #9 with the right in order to have a flow with this?
> 
> Just a thougt..
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Train Hard and Stary True
> 
> Rod Coulter *



Rod,

I am not quite sure what you asking. Please for give me it is 2:21 AM and I am also a little slow some times .

Reverse Sinawali would be (* You can start in different locations, this is how I was taught *)

Right Hand Strike a Number 9
Left Hand Strike a Number 8
Right Hand Strike a NUmber 8
Left Hand Strike a Number 9
Right Hand Strike a Number 8
Left Hand Strike a NUmber 8

As you can see all of the strikes are low, either 8's or 9's.

So, if you were lookinkg to switch from Double to Reverse then I agree, with the last left hand Number 2 strike in Double you can then follow up with a right hand Number 9 whihc leads you right into Reverse Sinawali.

Did I get what you were talkng about?
:asian:


----------



## DoxN4cer

If you simplify it a bit more it gets easier to teach.   Instead of trifling over the numbering sequence in either hand.  perhaps you could think of it this way: high forehand/low backhand/high backhand, repeat...

When I teach the abecedario, the angles/lines of the strikes stay the same whether it's right or left hand.  Angle #1 in right hand orientation is a high forehand, while  #1 in left hand orientation is a high backhand.  This allows the student to become familiar with the lines through the use a constant pattern rather than have to "re-learn" it from the other side.      

Tim Kashino




> _Originally posted by Rod Coulter _
> *Hello Rich,
> 
> Just curious, Would you not strike a #2 with the Left, and then a #9 with the right in order to have a flow with this?
> 
> Just a thougt..
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Train Hard and Stary True
> 
> Rod Coulter *


----------



## arnisandyz

Begin with the right hand up and the left hand tucked under the right. Strike a Number 1 with the right hand. As you retract the right hand to the left shoulder strike a number 8 with the left hand.


Shouldn't this be a #9 with the left hand?


----------



## arnisandyz

From your 1-12 post

8 ) Back Hand down to the Opponents right knee
9 ) Fore Hand to the Opponents left knee


I think what is confusing me is the numbering.  Do you teach different #s for right and left hand?  I was taught angle 9 is a strike to your opponents left knee (or whatever) regardless if its with your right or left hand.  It is confusing to say backhand or forhand because you have to predicate if its right or left hand.  By saying #9 its alot easier (it can be either backhand OR forhand and left OR right).

It also helps to describe the type of strike.
R - #1 lobtik
L - #9 lobtik
R - #2 witik
L - #2 lobtik
R - #8 lobtik
L - #2 Witik

thanks

andy


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

> _Originally posted by arnisandyz _
> *Begin with the right hand up and the left hand tucked under the right. Strike a Number 1 with the right hand. As you retract the right hand to the left shoulder strike a number 8 with the left hand.
> 
> Shouldn't this be a #9 with the left hand? *



Not in Modern Arnis. It is a Left handed #8. When you do the angles of attack left handed the angles switch sides. 

I'll explain:

If you strike a right handed #1 angle you would hit your partner's left temple or shoulder based on what you target.

If you strike a left handed #1 angle you would hit your partner's right temple or shoulder.

In the case of the #8 angle, it is a low backhand strike to the leg. If you use your right hand you hit one side of the body and when you use your left you hit the other side.

:asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

> _Originally posted by arnisandyz _
> *From your 1-12 post
> 
> 8 ) Back Hand down to the Opponents right knee
> 9 ) Fore Hand to the Opponents left knee
> 
> 
> I think what is confusing me is the numbering.  Do you teach different #s for right and left hand?  I was taught angle 9 is a strike to your opponents left knee (or whatever) regardless if its with your right or left hand.
> *



In Modern Arnis we switch sides.

:asian:


----------



## arnisandyz

I guess I was taught the same as DoxN4cer then, and he is right, it does simplify things a great deal by learning the lines of attack.  Its like map directions...if someone tells me a certain path to go and I travel it regularly in my car, when I get in a right hand drive "vehicle" I'd probably travel the same path.

No disrespect intended as I understand this is in the MA section and your students have already been taught the different abcederios for right and left.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

> _Originally posted by arnisandyz _
> *I guess I was taught the same as DoxN4cer then, and he is right, it does simplify things a great deal by learning the lines of attack.  Its like map directions...if someone tells me a certain path to go and I travel it regularly in my car, when I get in a right hand drive "vehicle" I'd probably travel the same path.
> 
> No disrespect intended as I understand this is in the MA section and your students have already been taught the different abcederios for right and left. *



No problem. It was a pain in the *** at first, but Remy insisted on this. Most likely because he was a lefty.

:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons

I agree that people all learn differently. And that it is the responsibility of the instructor to find a way to let the student learn. Yet, if the studetn constantly gives it back to you, then you can assume they are not interested.

First, I am slightly dyslexic, and can mistype right for left and vice verse. So, if you find this to be the situation then I will correct the typing errors.

The exchanging/reversing of the sides, also is easy to some people. A forehand to the head is always a number one and the back hand to the head is always a number two. It does not matter what hand you are striking with. 

So from the frame of reference if you are trying to teach places to strike on your opponent have the number one strike be a foehand right handed and back hand left handed, is a good learning tool.

Yet from the frame of reference of the student learning an angle of attack a forehand from either hand is the same angle and applies the same body mechanics.

It is kind of saying throw a jab. The lead hand does the jab, right? You are not telling the person/student to just hit them in the head.

Now I see no problem with teaching it as the numbers need to be constant on the opponent. This does give good target location.

Sorry for the confusion
:asian:


----------



## arnisandyz

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> 
> The exchanging/reversing of the sides, also is easy to some people. A forehand to the head is always a number one and the back hand to the head is always a number two. It does not matter what hand you are striking with.
> 
> Agreed, it is easy to do, as it is just mirror image of the other. But another reason  i like keeping the numbering the same is outside of this drill, we do alot of switching left to right. When we ask our partner to feed an angle we can just say 'give me a 3' regardless of what hand they have the weapon in.
> 
> But sorry to change the focus of this thread...back to Siniwali!
> 
> Something I like to do is change around the rythm once an even beat can be controlled.  like 123-456 or 12-34-56 or 12-3456, 1234-56, 1-234-56 etc., etc.  After doing this, student should be able to do the siniwali from about any starting/ending position.


----------



## Rod Coulter

Hey Rich,

The Confustion was my own, realizing the attack numbers for form's sake remain the same depending on using the right hand or left hand, so in flow this does work now, if I keep those numbers the same using left and right.. If you confuse the attack and number systems it is very easy to think your second stirke is a # 2 when really your # 2 strike is a #1.. : )


Cheers,

Rod


----------

